# Mini Lindy Austin Healey dilemma



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Picked this up for five bucks. That's not the dilemma.



















The screws came right out and the car came right apart. That's not the dilemma either.










Here's the dilemma: The Tjet chassis in the long wheelbase position lines up PERFECTLY.









It's like this thing was MADE for a Tjet. The only problem is the cutting I need to do for this thing to sit correctly. I'd have to completely remove the front screw post, shorten the rear one, and cut the bumpers off the chassis to be attached to the body.

Is it sacrilege to hack on an otherwise perfect Mini Lindy... ?

--rick


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

No. Why did you take it apart? Sacrilege has already been committed, physically & mentally.
If the pain and suffering are to great Rick send it down the road to me in WV.
Love the sports cars, have a few by different casters to drool over.
Just Do It. The lust is pulling at you. 
Ian
(xfaoh)


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Rick look what you got for 5 bucks looks great keep hacking, just my two cents.
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if it is valuable, somehow, and you cut it, then the value goes up on the rest of them.
nothing wrong with cutting a Min Lindy, I have done several.
5 bucks is a bargain for any of the Mini Lindy's. 
as has been pointed out, after you have made the modifications, someone might want to make a silicone rubber mold of it to make resin copies.
just sayin.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My good friend -Jim Hoar converted this Mini Lindy recently. And he never hesitated for a moment


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rick, you OWE it to yourself to
have an Austin slot car! :thumbsup:
If you are feeling THAT poorly over
cutting up your single example, simply
find a second one to leave original.

It sure does make for a pretty slot car.
I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea go ahead and cut her!!! Think of all the good Dremel and Xacto people you'll help keep working...and all the stores clerks that sell the merchandise...and all the delivery people that delivery the products...and all the people that help keep that store running...and....and...and... 5.00 well spent!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Let's look at it from another point of view.... Suppose you were created to only look ****, and had to rely on gravity or the hand of God to move around. Sooner or later you would hit rock bottom with no way of getting out of that rut. How would you feel??? 

You sir, are providing a great service to that poor crippled Mini Lindy, by providing it a way to be mobile, to cruise around a track and free it from it's disabling base with hard plastic tires. 

Consider yourself a plastic surgeon, who will breath new life into this poor little Healy. You are not harming it.. Noooo!! You sir are are a miracle worker!! Make it move on it's own!! 

Soon, other Mini Lindys will hear of your healing touch, and will only wish they could be healed by your magical touch as their kin has.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

yea that's it ..like slotcarman said ..you are bringing life to a car that would never move without a push..that car will be happy to cruze like a real one.. I have lots of mini lindy tjet conversions ...32 pickup ,tow truck , chevy van , VW van and some more..


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Don`t be skeered! Mini Lindys enjoy being converted! Check my photo bucket pics, There are a few in there. Campers, Healy`s, Vans & a Lincoln. Many of my conversions didn`t get their pics taken.  
http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Slotcaraddiction/slideshow/slots


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not only should you convert it, figure out how to convert those slick spoked rims with the knock off spinners too!

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

paul, good point and
they CAN be drilled out carefully. might not even need much drilling just some very careful honing. 
or do I have it backwards and the Lindy axles are fatter than the t-jet axles?
in that case use the Lindy axles and make the t-jet gear fit.
LOL they are nice looking wheels.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tjet axles fit, Just a tad loose. The problem would be a useable tire.... :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

MEV makes a sweet healey. I have on set up for racing. It's a drop top though. Topless I shud say lol. 

Have at it Rick.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

he healy is all yours you can do what you want with it. i say relieve it from its stock (hidious ride height). you can make that drop top look bad azzz man. my big bro gave me a real one in 1970. it was the coolest car i ever owned!so this car holds a piece in my heart.make it fresh man!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Murderer


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Rick Wurtz abducted. Aliens leave pod person.*

Swing away slugger. :thumbsup:

To funny! I'm giggling because I've seen you cram the dremel through countless cars over the years...and NOW yer having a twinge of conscience? Hahahahahaha!

Dont make me link up your past desecrations from the archives. :tongue:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hahahaha. Jeez, I stop paying attention for, what, 24 hours? And the thread EXPLODES. You guys are awesome. Thanks for the moral support. Gonna fire the dremel up one evening this week... 

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> murderer


roflmfao!!!!_


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You had me from the very first picture...*



ParkRNDL said:


>


... I *immediately* thought chassis and paint. Match the box Rick... Classic Healey. Don't get much better than that. Shoot the dern thing. 2-tone red and black, black-wash the grill and wires, hit the chrome bits... done. :dude:


----------

